# Looking for marine plywood



## csootsman (Feb 6, 2008)

Doing a little project and was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy a 4x8x1/2 sheet of plywood. I live just south of Kalamazoo. 

Clair


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Somewhere I heard that one of the big box home improvement stores could special order it but hold on to your wallet true marine grade is expensive !!!!:SHOCKED:


Jward


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

I know it's out of the way but Sequin Lumber in Bay City is where I bought mine. They had 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" marine rated plywood in stock. Maybe try a lumber yard on the west coast or call a marina repair shop over that way.


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

Look up L.L. Johnson in Grand Rapids. The people there are very helpful.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Any lumber yard can get it if they dont stock it, I would just open the yellow pages and start dialing to find one that stocks it. I bet one sheet is over $100.00. anyone know for sure?


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

3/4" was 75.00 a sheet but they stocked it already. The local yard told me they had to buy a full bunk of it so they didn't stock it as it wasn't a big demand item.


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

You could try All American Plywood.

d


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

depending on application, there are other exterior grades that may be suitable for your use at lower cost (AC uses exterior glue).

d


----------



## csootsman (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks all, located a sheet.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

why do you want marine grade?
only difference between marine grade and exterior grade is the number of voids you may find from knot holes. if thats not an issue for your app. save some money.


----------



## nauticallumber (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, new to the web site.
Im aware of the rule " no free advertising" on this site. so before i reply with answers to questions regarding my expertise...... maybe one of the mods could email me & let me know if i'm welcome on here or not. I dont want to step on any toes. 
I think i could be beneficial to some of you.

thanks,
mike


----------

